# Configurer WIFI sur MacBook



## Patlevrai (15 Mai 2007)

Bonjour à tous et toutes !
1ère intervention. 1er Mac arrivé ce matin ! Et déjà en rade !
Impossible de le connecter à internet. Je n'y connais rien de rien en jargon Mac. Airport et compagnie me donne la migraine depuis ce  midi.
Donc je cherche à gauche à droite et au final j'arrive ici en espèrant trouver des raponses à mes questions !
Donc je vais tenter de m'exprimer correctement avec les bons mots. Pas facile quand on découvre le monde d'Apple.  Soyez donc indulgents siouplait !

J'ai donc débalé mon beau Macbook...
Depuis le PC : J'ai été dans l'interface du modem routeur DG... J'ai autorisé le nouveau matériel qui a été détecté à utiliser le réseau wifi.
Maintenant sur le macbook je vais en haut à droite sur Airport. Là je vois mon réseau.
Je clique dessus. Je rentre ce qu'ils appellent le mot de passe WEP (pour moi c'est la clé WEP). Et j'obtiens un message d'erreur ! Snif snif ! Que faire ? J'ai essayé d'autes solutions de cryptage sur le mac. Rien à faire. J'ai le message : "Une erreur s'est produite lors de l'accès au réseau Airport "gnagna".
Que faire ?
Merci pour vos conseils !


----------



## kisco (15 Mai 2007)

Patlevrai a dit:


> Maintenant sur le macbook je vais en haut &#224; droite sur Airport. L&#224; je vois mon r&#233;seau.
> Je clique dessus. Je rentre ce qu'ils appellent le mot de passe WEP (pour moi c'est la cl&#233; WEP). Et j'obtiens un message d'erreur ! Snif snif ! Que faire ? J'ai essay&#233; d'autes solutions de cryptage sur le mac. Rien &#224; faire. J'ai le message : "Une erreur s'est produite lors de l'acc&#232;s au r&#233;seau Airport "gnagna".
> Que faire ?
> Merci pour vos conseils !


salut!
il faut &#234;tre certain de ce que tu as mis comme s&#233;curit&#233; sur ton routeur, car il en existe plusieurs.
WEP (hex ou ascii), WPA, WPA2, etc. 

le mieux c'est de configurer tout &#231;a dans Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me > R&#233;seau 
et de choisir "Par d&#233;faut se connecter" : "Aux r&#233;seaux pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s".

L&#224; tu entres la configuration de ton r&#233;seau.


----------



## Patlevrai (15 Mai 2007)

Merci pour ta r&#233;ponse rapide ! 
Ca commence mal... J'ai tout fait bien sauf... 1 truc mais quoi ? :mouais:


----------



## Patlevrai (15 Mai 2007)

J'ai trouvé des infos là : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106424-fr
Mais je n'y comprends rien !! Ce serait juste un souci de mot de passe crypté ????
Dur dur !!!


----------



## tweek (15 Mai 2007)

Patlevrai a dit:


> J'ai trouv&#233; des infos l&#224; : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106424-fr
> Mais je n'y comprends rien !! Ce serait juste un souci de mot de passe crypt&#233; ????
> Dur dur !!!



Ca viens pas de ton mac, mais de ton Modem DSL. Peut-etre que celui-ci n'est pas configur&#233; en tant que routeur, c'est &#224; dire d&#233;livrer la connexion sur plusieurs postes.


----------



## Patlevrai (15 Mai 2007)

J'ai 3 PC de bureau et un PC portable (et une PSP !!!! :rateau connectés à ce modem-routeur... Pourquoi ne peut-on pas rajouter un Mac tout beau tout neuf ? C'est rageant quand même ! 
Je suis en train de me demander pourquoi j'ai investit ! Allez prouvez moi le contraire !


----------



## zouzou22 (16 Mai 2007)

moi j ai eu du mal a me connecté via le réseau air port a ma livebox mais en touchant a la configuration de la livebox et en mettant dispo pour tout réseau j y arrive . par contre faut pas etre près d habitation car il capte tout les réseaux sans fil sinon. le seul hic c est que je suis obligé d appuyer sur sur le 1 donc de réinitialiser mon wifi a chaque fois que je veux me connecté pour que mon macbook le détecte. voila j espère que ca pourra t aider


----------



## tweek (16 Mai 2007)

Patlevrai a dit:


> J'ai 3 PC de bureau et un PC portable (et une PSP !!!! :rateau connectés à ce modem-routeur... Pourquoi ne peut-on pas rajouter un Mac tout beau tout neuf ? C'est rageant quand même !
> Je suis en train de me demander pourquoi j'ai investit ! Allez prouvez moi le contraire !



En ethernet, ça fonctionne ou pas ? Essaye de faire un test


----------



## Patlevrai (16 Mai 2007)

Ca ne m'aide pas zouzou car je n'utilise pas de livebox.
Ethernet : je n'ai pas de cable ! :-(
Mais ça sert à quoi d'investir dans du matos soit disant dernier cri ???? Désespérant ! 

Le gag : airport trouve un réseau d'ordinateur à ordinateur. En effet il "voit" le portable HP et peut s'y connecter facilement ! Logique ça !!! Grrrrrrr !


----------



## Melounette (16 Mai 2007)

Patlevrai a dit:


> Mais ça sert à quoi d'investir dans du matos soit disant dernier cri ???? Désespérant !


Ah mais c'est que t'es vraiment désagréable comme garçon,hein. Non, mais surtout reste, bouge pas, j'aime avoir un souffre-douleur attitré 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Bon, allez, bien que je ne sois qu'une faible femme, donc que je ne connaisse rien en ordinateur, que je sois complètement décérébrée, et que je ne sache que discuter avec les copines sur MSNaaaanh, je vais t'aider.
J'ai eu exactement le même problème. Je suis passée en clé WEP Hexadecimal (attention, tu as dit clé, ce qui n'a rien à voir avec mot de passe), et ça a marché.
On t'a déjà dit que le principal problème avec un mac se situait entre l'écran et la chaise ?


----------



## Patlevrai (16 Mai 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Je suis passée en clé WEP Hexadecimal (attention, tu as dit clé, ce qui n'a rien à voir avec mot de passe), et ça a marché.
> On t'a déjà dit que le principal problème avec un mac se situait entre l'écran et la chaise ?


Le principal problème est le même avec le monde PC je te rassure.
Pour en revenir à mon souci du moment : Je suis passée en clé WEP héxa... Sur le routeur Netgear ?
La terminologie n'est pas évidente quand on débute sur un système. Idem pour le mot borne. Je pensais que c'était le modem/routeur mais ça ne semble pas être le cas.
Bref pas évident tout ça pour les débutants.
J'ai lu sur d'autres forums que des gens ont fait des mises à jour sur le Mac (je ne vois pas comment je pourrai faire), sur le modem/routeur (je n'y toucherai pas car ça marche impec), bref un tas d'hypothèses...
Pourtant ça ne doit pas être si compliqué...


----------



## tweek (16 Mai 2007)

Patlevrai a dit:


> Ca ne m'aide pas zouzou car je n'utilise pas de livebox.
> Ethernet : je n'ai pas de cable ! :-(
> Mais ça sert à quoi d'investir dans du matos soit disant dernier cri ???? Désespérant !
> 
> Le gag : airport trouve un réseau d'ordinateur à ordinateur. En effet il "voit" le portable HP et peut s'y connecter facilement ! Logique ça !!! Grrrrrrr !



On se relaxe et on se détend.
Tu peux pas t'acheter ou te faire prêter un Câble ethernet pour tester?



Patlevrai a dit:


> Pour en revenir à mon souci du moment : Je suis passée en clé WEP héxa... Sur le routeur Netgear ?



Euh... avec un routeur Netgear en wifi je ne pouvais pas connecter mon iBook non plus.
Ethernet ça marchait, et comme te l'a dit Melounette, j'ai changé en clé hexadécimale et ça a fonctionné.



Patlevrai a dit:


> J'ai lu sur d'autres forums que des gens ont fait des mises à jour sur le Mac (je ne vois pas comment je pourrai faire), sur le modem/routeur (je n'y toucherai pas car ça marche impec), bref un tas d'hypothèses...
> Pourtant ça ne doit pas être si compliqué...



C'est sur que si tu ne fais pas de mise à jour sur le Mac et/ou le modem, y'a des chances pour que ca ne marche pas en effet... Les mises à jour ne sont pas faites pour bousiller tes configs précédentes ou quoi que ce soit mais pour améliorer.



Patlevrai a dit:


> Pourtant ça ne doit pas être si compliqué...



Voir plus haut... poses-toi des questions mon poulet


----------



## Patlevrai (16 Mai 2007)

Que signifie : "j'ai changé en clé hexadécimale" ? Sur le Mac, sur le routeur modem Netgear ?


----------



## Patlevrai (16 Mai 2007)

23h27 ! Ca marche !
J'ai rebooté le modem, le mac. J'ai retapé pour la énième fois la clé WEP sur le Mac et je ne sais pas pourquoi mais j'arrive à me connecter au web.
Je n'ai pas osé redémarrer le MAC pour vois si la connexion tenait le coup. on verra demain !
Merci pour vos conseils et à bientôt pour de nouvelles aventures !


----------



## tweek (17 Mai 2007)

Patlevrai a dit:


> Merci pour vos conseils et à bientôt pour de nouvelles mésaventures !



Avant que t'en fasses une autre, enregistres au moins la clé Wifi dans le trousseau d'OS X 



Bon... vu l'heure je pense que c'est trop tard


----------



## kisco (18 Mai 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Avant que t'en fasses une autre, enregistres au moins la clé Wifi dans le trousseau d'OS X



oui, et vérifie dans ce même trousseau qu'il n'y ait pas plusieurs clés d'enregistrées.


----------



## Patlevrai (20 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,
J'ai redémarré... Et ça ne marche plus ! Pfffffff !
Trousseau : je ne trouve pas ou il est caché celui là... Je cherche...


----------



## guytantakul (20 Mai 2007)

Applicatiins / Utilitaires / Trousseau d'accès.app


----------



## Patlevrai (20 Mai 2007)

OK merci !
Et hop on me demande d'afficher le mot de passe si je coche "Afficher le mot de passe". Une fenêtre s'ouvre dans laquelle il faut mettre un mot de passe. Je n'ai mis aucun mot de passe sur cet engin moi !!!!!!! Kesako ? Bref j'annule... Non je refuse pardon !
Et j'avance pas...
J'ai ré initialiser le trousseau... Tentative de connexion. Niet !!... :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (20 Mai 2007)

C'est le mot de passe de ta session utilisateur.

Préférences système / comptes... Tu en as certainement créé un au début.


----------



## Patlevrai (20 Mai 2007)

Je n'avais rien mis. Pas grave ça !

Est-ce que l'utilitaire réseau peut m'aider à résoudre mon souci ?
il y a un menu déroulant regroupant 3 choix d'interface réseau. Faut-il sélectionner la seconde dans mon cas (interface réseau (en A)) ?


----------



## Nilros (21 Mai 2007)

Tu n'es plus seul Patlevrai, moi j'ai re&#231;u mon macbook la semaine pass&#233;... et j'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me enfin bon pas tout &#224; fait, moi le mac book s'y connecte de temps en temps...
pourtant je capte les r&#233;seau des voisins... enfin mon r&#233;seau y appara&#238;t aussi de temps en temps&#8230; et c'est pareil avec le logiciel kissmac...le signale oscille toujours entre le 0 et 70 il n&#8217;est jamais &#224; fond m&#234;me quand le mac book s&#8217;y connecte&#8230; 

    En Ethernet c&#8217;est super la connexion marche super bien mais l&#8217;AirPort pas moyen, d&#8217;avoir une connec 2fois de suite et potable&#8230; Mon adresse mac est bien valide et ajouter &#224; ma livebox, j&#8217;ai m&#234;me essay&#233; pour la clef wep en hexa et &#231;a n&#8217;as rien chang&#233; 

  Des fois en retour de veille je retrouve l&#8217;airport connect&#233; au r&#233;seaux&#8230; je m&#8217;&#233;tait fait tout un monde du monde mac, est en fait &#231;a commence pas si bien :S

par exemple je viens de le reveill&#233; et l&#224; &#231;a fonctionne masi si je reboot boum plus rien...



Une id&#233;e ?


----------



## Patlevrai (21 Mai 2007)

Ca marche à nouveau après les mises à jour de l'autre soir.
Comment j'ai fait ? Voilà : J'ai éteint puis rallumé le modem routeur. J'ai re démarré le Macbook. Ca marche.
Auparavant j'ai demandé au Macbook de se connecter aux réseaux préférés.
J'ai utilisé l'option MOT DE PASSE WEP et ai ajouté 0x àa la clé fournie par le modem routeur Netgear.
Est-ce que ça va marcher dans le futur ? Suspens !!!!!!!! En tout cas ça démarre mal... 6 jours de perdus ! Snif snif !!
Mais on va dire que c'est la faute à pas de bol...
Si ça se reproduit y'aura un "beau macbook" à vendre ! (Je dis ça pour lui faire peur ! )
Bon courage à ceux qui s'y colle pour la 1ère fois !
Ne me dites pas que Mac c'est plus simple que PC quand on débute ! C'est la même galère ! Même si on s'y connait un peu + en PC !


----------



## tweek (22 Mai 2007)

Patlevrai a dit:


> Ne me dites pas que Mac c'est plus simple que PC quand on débute ! C'est la même galère ! Même si on s'y connait un peu + en PC !



Ca ne viens pas de ton Mac, mais du Modem DSL.


----------



## Patlevrai (22 Mai 2007)

Pourquoi le Mac voit le réseau en question mais ne s'y connecte pas au début ? Bref... ça marche !


----------



## Melounette (22 Mai 2007)

Patlevrai a dit:


> Pourquoi le Mac voit le réseau en question mais ne s'y connecte pas au début ? Bref... ça marche !


Parce qu'il faut configurer ton réseau et ton airport un peu quand même....
Un mac ça fonctionne de suite, mais y a pas encore l'option "je claque des doigts et hop".:mouais:


----------



## Patlevrai (22 Mai 2007)

Mais justement !!!!!!! J'ai fait tout bien ! Le seul fait de redémarrer le routeur modem (débranché derriere et rebranché), puis dans la foulée redémarrage du Macbook ont suffit ! J'l'jure !


----------



## Nilros (22 Mai 2007)

Bas moi pas moyen... j'ai fait tout ce que tu as dit... a part une chose pour le 0x tu le mets ou avant apres ? tu dis que c'est une clef wep ? clef hexa ou autre ???


----------



## chim (22 Mai 2007)

Le truc c'est de configurer son routeur sans clé wep ni mot de passe, choisir le mode open, eventuellement attribuer une adresse IP manuellement à chaque machine. Si ca fonctionne, il ne reste qu'a remettre la clé wep, etc etc. Normalement, ca fonctionne, mais comme dit, le pb vient du routeur, pas du mac.


----------



## Patlevrai (23 Mai 2007)

Nilros a dit:


> Bas moi pas moyen... j'ai fait tout ce que tu as dit... a part une chose pour le 0x tu le mets ou avant apres ? tu dis que c'est une clef wep ? clef hexa ou autre ???


J'ai mis 0xsuivi de la clé wep dans le champs CLE WEP


----------



## Exxon (23 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

Hey Coco faut pas desespéré comme ca... Patience et longeur de temps font plus que la goute d'eau qui fait debordé la cruche à l'eau...Je crois que c'est un truc comme ca  

Moi aussi j'ai qq probleme pour configurer le wifi. Il marque la mm erreur que toi.
Mais bon j ai branché un cable ethernet et c'est cool!

Par contre je ne comprends pas ce que tu as fait pour que ca marche.
Sur ton routeur Wifi tu as laissé ta clé WEP classique exemple : lesmacscdelaballe
et sur ton mac en clé wep tu as ecris : 0xlesmacscdelaballe

  

Merci de nous tenir informé.


----------



## Patlevrai (23 Mai 2007)

*Je n'ai rien touché au routeur-modem* qui permet à plusieurs autres ordinateurs de fonctionner.
Lisez ci-desssus : Le macbook voit mon réseau nommé "*wifipat*". 
J'ai créé un réseau préférés et enregistré mon mot de passe WEP fourni par le modem-routeur : J'ai mis 0x devant le mot de passe fourni par le routeur-modem.

J'ai juste débranché puis rebranché le modem-routeur. Puis redémarré le macbook et ça marche.
Je ne peux pas garantir que ça marchera chez tout le monde car *je n'y connais RIEN* en macbook (c'est mon 1er).
Je ne sais pas faire de capture d'écran sur Mac... :mouais:

Bon courage !


----------



## Exxon (23 Mai 2007)

Patlevrai a dit:


> *Je n'ai rien touché au routeur-modem* qui permet à plusieurs autres ordinateurs de fonctionner.
> Lisez ci-desssus : Le macbook voit mon réseau nommé "*wifipat*".
> J'ai créé un réseau préférés et enregistré mon mot de passe WEP fourni par le modem-routeur : J'ai mis 0x devant le mot de passe fourni par le routeur-modem.
> 
> ...


 
Ce paramétrage et ton probleme n'ont rien a voir avec ton macbook.
Bizarre com parametrage. J'essayerai ce soir voir ce que ca donne.
Je vous tiens au jus !


----------



## Exxon (23 Mai 2007)

Alors je suis actuellement sur mon Imac en Wifi.  

J'ai rajouté 0x devant ma clé Wep et ca marche  
Va savoir pourquoi en tout cas c'est super ca fait un cable de moins


----------



## Patlevrai (23 Mai 2007)

Le principal : que ça marche...


----------



## Exxon (23 Mai 2007)

Patlevrai a dit:


> Le principal : que ça marche...


  Clair que demande le peuple


----------



## tweek (23 Mai 2007)

Patlevrai a dit:


> *Je ne sais pas faire de capture d'écran sur Mac... :mouais:*


*

Apple + Shift + " pour le plein écran Apple + Shift + ' pour une sélection.*


----------



## Patlevrai (24 Mai 2007)

Merci !


----------



## Patlevrai (14 Août 2007)

Tout marchait bien... Et ce matin ça ne fonctionne plus Airport... Je n'ai rien touché à la config du routeur... Mon Mac est capricieux ? Pas très fiable en tout cas ! :mouais:


----------



## tweek (14 Août 2007)

Les FAI font des mises à jour de leur réseau, et pour cela, le modem a besoin de redémarrer, ce qu'il fait automatiquement.

Il a peut-être perdu les données de configuration.


----------



## Patlevrai (14 Août 2007)

Les autres engins connectés à ce réseau fonctionnent parfaitement ce qui m'a permis d'écrire : 3 Pc, un lapin nabaztag, une PSP. J'avais vérifié la config du modem. Je me suis dit que le Mac avait disparu de la liste des autorisés. Ce n'est pas le cas.
Donc... Je sèche !


----------



## Patlevrai (17 Août 2007)

Airport signale : "Etat : aucun réseau associé". Il voit mon réseau pourtant... Il devrait se connecter à mon réseau préféré...
Helpppppppp ! :mouais::hein: Ca cogite dur !!!!!!!!


----------



## tweek (18 Août 2007)

Patlevrai a dit:


> Airport signale : "Etat : aucun réseau associé". Il voit mon réseau pourtant... Il devrait se connecter à mon réseau préféré...
> Helpppppppp ! :mouais::hein: Ca cogite dur !!!!!!!!



Ils disent quoi à la hotline de ton FAI ?


C'est un vrai tas de merde, ton modem?


----------



## fraisouil (20 Août 2007)

C'est le mode passe administrateur ou utilmisateur du Mac qui te demande. Lorsque tu installe une application dans ta "maison" ou au 1er niveau, OS 10 te demande ton mode passe pour continuer. C'est lui là qu'il faut entrer dans trousseau accès pour ouvrir tous les mots de passe enregistrés.


----------



## Patlevrai (29 Août 2007)

Quel rapport avec le FAI ?
fraisouil : je n'ai mis aucun mot de passe pour accéder au trousseau. Le souci ne semble pas venir de là !


----------



## Patlevrai (5 Janvier 2008)

ça ne fontionne toujours pas. Quel dommage ! Donc le MacBook risque de finir sur ebay.
merci pour votre aide.
(message envoyé depuis un objet Apple mais pas un ordi comme quoi je n'ai rien contre la pomme)


----------



## zazthemac (5 Janvier 2008)

Salut a tous.

Bon mon petit spider sans fil, es tu sous léopard ou Tiger. Vu la date d'achat de ton macbook il me semble que tu sois Léopardisé. As tu fais les mises a jour vers 10.5.1, as tu consulté la rublique : probléme wifi et Léopard ? Ton modem routeur est-il compatible mac?

dsl pour vous mais mon routeur n'est pas un netgear mais un olitec j'ai eu quelques problemes de connection mais rien de bien mechant puisque lorsque j'ai switché je savais que mon routeur n'etait pas compatible mac (mais il marche impec).

Donc si tu pouvais indiquer ta version d'os, ton modele exact de routeur.


----------



## zazthemac (5 Janvier 2008)

Me revoilou

Je viens de penser à vos soucis et viens de me rendre compte que personne ne parle d'aller dans la configuration réseau. Je pense que pour ton accés soit stable tu pourrais rajouter l'adresse IP de ton routeur en serveur DNS dans les options avancées de airport. Si tu es touours connecté fais un signe et je t'explique ou c'est;


----------



## zazthemac (5 Janvier 2008)

Bon au cas ou pour vous aider.

Cliquer sur l'icone airport en haut à droite , aller sur préferences réseau; cliquer sur avancées, verifier que la case a cocher "memoriser les réseaux auxquels cet ordinateur est connecté" soit bien coché" puis aller sur l'onglet DNS cliquer sur le petit + en bas a gauche et ajouter l'adresse IP de ton routeur et pour plus de compatibilité avec ton réseau familial tu peux aussi rentrer le nom de domaine de recherche d'ordi (workgroup par défaut sur PC).

Je sais pas si ca va améliorer ta stabilité "wifiienne" mais essaie quand meme 

PS je n'ai pas encore soufflé mon premier anniv du passage a la pomme mais ayant bidouillé enormement sur PC, le monde sur mac n'en est que plus simple alors ne revends pas de suite ton macbook (sauf à moi avec une belle reduc je suis preneur).
laisse toi 2 semaines de test prolongés et d'apprentissage des termes et usages mac et tu ne pourras plus t'en passer.

PS 2 : si tu as un ami qui s'y connait en mac 2 jours de simples conseils ou l'utilisation intensive du forum macgé vont faire de toi un homme heureux.


----------



## Patlevrai (6 Janvier 2008)

Merci pour votre soutien moral mais j'y perds mon latin...
Bon dimanche !


----------



## zazthemac (6 Janvier 2008)

Bon courage alors.

PS : Al Bundy est effectivement vendeur de chaussures


----------



## Patlevrai (6 Janvier 2008)

Vive Al !!!!!!!!!!!


----------

